# yahoo messenger connection issues



## katrinajo4u (Nov 15, 2007)

I recently switched from cable to DSL. After about a week of DSL I began having trouble connecting to yahoo messenger. I can't get a connection if I use the DSL at all to connect. I can connect using a phone wireless card. Neither connection will allow me to connect to the chat rooms anymore. I contacted the ISP and they said it isn't a connnection or firewall issue on their end. This issue is on every computer in my home. I have uninstalled and restalled several times. Also, it began around the time that I downloaded Mozilla on my computer so I have uninstalled it as well. Nothing helps. Any ideas? Sorry if i posted to wrong forum...without knowing what is causing the problem it is hard to know where to post. System is Windows XP, IE 6, Norton Corp Antivirsus. No visible virsus or adware, malware exist on machines.


----------

